# After Overfeeding



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If an adult dog is fed twice his normal amount in a day, should the total amount given the next day be reduced? This happens at our house about once a week.
(The dog isn't overweight and of course gladly welcomes someone giving him double rations.)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

As long as there are no weight problems, I would not worry about it. Give him his normal rations.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure your dog loves you very much! This happens to everyone and the dog never says a word.

Helaine


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes,i would lower the food,the next day,to avoid bloat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is there no way to prevent this? 

I have a similar problem when I am in Boca Raton as C's mother thinks that four cups a day of Timberwolf Organics AND supplimentation with raw is not enough for a small four month old puppy. 

Why? "because she still begs from the table when I eat, she must be hungry still!"

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head, AquaClaraCanines. 
At my house it is my son doing the overfeeding because he doesn't think Brooks is getting enough food (even though I have presented information to the contrary). He also just enjoys giving Brooks his food (which is reasonable).
Brooks (in typical GR fashion) contributes to the problem by running over to his food dish and drooling and looking pitiful whenever my son comes by the house. As I usually know when my son is coming, I will not feed Brooks before my son arrives (knowing my son will feed him again regardless).
One day my son fed him about 5 cups of food, then stopped back by less than 2 hours later and fed him some more!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Its so frustrating!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Is there no way to prevent this?
> 
> I have a similar problem when I am in Boca Raton as C's mother thinks that four cups a day of Timberwolf Organics AND supplimentation with raw is not enough for a small four month old puppy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like "someone" has been feeding the pup from the table. Rut Ro! 

I feed the dog here - sometimes I let my son put the food in the bowl but the measuring is done by me. I base Griff's want for food by when he goes to his bowl looking for more. He tends to supplement his diet outside. :uhoh: :yuck: :doh: I think Griff was getting 4 cups a day at 4 months old - but he was never a small pup.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom; I feed the dog here - sometimes I let my son put the food in the bowl but the measuring is done by me[/quote said:


> Try that when your son is 22 yrs old and 6 ft tall......"Here dear, let mommy show you how much food your dog should have"


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, this is slightly tangential to the first question, but boy am I glad to hear that other goldens can also put on the same starved, destitute look that charlie can maintain, in a very sneaky attempt to get more food. I've had people come over and say "he looks so hungry - you don't feed him enough!" And i feel awful (he is lean). But I've learned that no matter what i give him, or how much, he always has that look!! SNEAKY!


----------

